# Pro Meeting - Agenda



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

This is an agenda for the upcoming NFAA Pro Meeting to be held at 9am on Sunday in the skybox in Louisville, KY

We are open to any additions but keep in mind that we don't want the meeting to continue on for hours on end. Some of these items are going to be an ongoing discussion over time. 

Minutes from meeting at Field Nationals

NFAA Consitution and By Law changes pertaining to the Pro Divisions

Pro Executive Committee
Dee Wilde 
Jeff Buttons
Christi Collin
Need one member from the limited Pro Division

Pro Happy Hour at the Stan Open
Meet and Greet
Time and Day


Arrow Restriction
Pro recommendation to NFAA Board
self imposed (all pro classes) arrow restriction


Pro Points
checks and balances
more visible
pro point ending date
distribution

Website and NFAA Magazine
articles
pro bio's
ad's

Shooter of the Year
what are current requirements

NFAA Bonus money at WAF
equal bonus or % of bonus for other Championship (Pro) Divisions


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a solid agenda Diane!! It looks to be a very productive meeting.

Thanks to you and the others on the committee for your efforts. I think we got some great Pros there. I have nothing but admiration and respect for all on the committee and you of course. I think our division is in great hands!!


----------



## Shane S.D. (Nov 23, 2004)

Diane, I am curious as to the outcome of the pro meeting. 

Are the minutes available?


Shane Jones
NFAA Pro Division
PSE Pro Staff


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Shane, 

I am currently working on the minutes. Thanks to RK, he lent me his digital recorder. So I will be able to send them out soon.


----------

